# Camp stove recipes



## JenClen (Jan 12, 2011)

I need some help. My husband and I are going on vacation (my in-laws are watching the kids :bouncy and we'll be spending the week camping at a music festival. We went last year and bought dinner on site and it was expensive!

So for this year, we purchased a one burner camp stove and I want to cook our dinners. The problem is, I need some ideas on recipes to make that will not spoil in the heat. 

We will have a cooler and I'm planning to brown & freeze some hamburger & cook & freeze some chicken before we leave. I'm just not much of a stove-top cook (I prefer the oven), so I was hoping some of you could help me out.

What are your favorite camping recipes? How many people do they serve?

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I like to premake and freeze stuff in zip locks, like taco meat, chili (leftovers good for hotdogs made on the fire) even fried rice and venison stew


----------



## kara_leigh (Jul 28, 2010)

We used to canoeing every year, and this was always what we made.

Hobo Stew

Take a 6oz raw hamburger patty, put in a doubled up heavy duty aluminum foil (24x24) bowl, put in 1 medium potato cut up, skins and all, 2 carrots cut up, 1/4" thick slice of onion, salt and pepper, and a half cup of water. Fold up the foil to make it as air tight as possible. Cook over campfire for about 30-45 min or until hamburger is done. It would serve 2 people, so just adjust for the amount of people you will be serving. It is always really good with a baguette or some crusty bread, b/c the water turns into a gravy to use as a dip. 

We used to also make a hamburger stew ahead of time and freeze it into a block. We would reheat it when we got there, and ate it with a baguette also. People always loved our meals, and would try to snag some of it.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

When my wife and I took our kids camping years ago...we'd do a lot of "breakfasty" kinds of meals...like omelets, French toast, and pancakes. They are great, cause they're relatively quick. Don't mess up too many pans, you can keep dry ingredients (like pancake mix), eggs keep well in the cooler till you need them. Fry up your bacon ahead of time. We used to make little meat pies with those long tongs that lock together that hold "pockets". We'd put some dough from cresent dinner rolls in bottom. Fill with some burger, cheese, onion, whatever. Put another layer of dough on top. Close and lock. Then roast over the open fire. We also used to get those bbq pork ribs that were already cooked in sealed packages. Wrap them in foil and put over coals. (Lloyd's makes them). Very good!Esp. when you have some potatoes and corn on the cob done in the fire... Polish Kielbasa in the pot with some saurkraut thrown in.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Plain ol' mac and cheese is a one-panner, if you have a lid to strain with. Add some chopped ham or hotdogs and/or a can of chili.

You can even "beef" up Top Ramen with some chopped veggies or meats.

Pre-cooking stuff, as some have already mentioned, is a really good idea, but you'll need to keep it cool. You can freeze many of the foods you need and use them to keep the cooler cool. Use them in the order they thaw.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Just warm up your favorite left overs. Pop them frozen into the cooler and they will act as additional ice until evening and should be thawed in time for dinner. Lazagna, cassaroles, beef stew...all will be welcome and tasty while others pay a fortune and stand in line. 

I often buy take out from a favorite restaurant and reheat using the little stove. Add a glass of wine (if allowed...some events have guards checking the coolers, so you may do better leaving it all in the car and taking a break to return to the car to fix and eat dinner).


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Just warm up your favorite left overs. Lazagna, cassaroles, beef stew...all will be welcome and tasty while others pay a fortune and stand in line. 

I often buy take out from a favorite restaurant and reheat using the little stove. Add a glass of wine (if allowed...some events have guards checking the coolers, so you may do better leaving it all in the car and taking a break to return to the car to fix and eat dinner).


----------



## Mr.Hogwallop (Oct 2, 2009)

lots of yummy things come in tin cans.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I always used a two burner stove so we could have a little more variety. But my family always loved something my mother referred to as "chuckwagon special". Quite simply, brown up some ground beef and drain, then add pork and beans, onion soup mix, and maybe a little mustard, brown sugar, and ketchup and simmer for a little while. Once it thickens up a bit it makes a hearty meal. My kids also loved it when I browned up some smoked sausage and just added some pork and beans to the skillet.

As a fan of old westerns, eating beans around the campfire seemed like the cowboy thing to do. :cowboy:


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Think about one of those little table top propane barbecues. Barbecue is great for camping. Burgers, sausages, steak (!)

This is a dish we always have camping, and call it Campfire Breakfast

1 can tamales, papers removed
1 can chili with meat
eggs, 1 per person
grated cheddar cheese

Empty cans into a cast iron skillet, mix eggs together and pour over chili. Top with grated cheese. Cover with lid or foil and cook until eggs are set.

For that sort of camping, where you are going to want to be watching music and not cooking, plan a lot of meals that don't need to be cooked. You can survive for one week with trail mix and beef stick for lunch instead of a cooked meal. Fresh fruit and croissant or danish for breakfast.

A bag of tortilla chips with a jar of salsa and some slices of cheese for lunch. Lots of meals available that don't need to be cooked.


----------



## JenClen (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for all the good ideas! Sometimes it just takes someone else's voice in the conversation to spark new ideas. 

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

One of our favorite deer camp recipes is browned ground beef & add a can of pork & beans, stir & heat till hot, serve over bread or buns like a sloppy joe & I like to add mustard on top of mine & dh adds a peice of american cheese. Love this & so easy.


----------

